# So I have a question.



## Lunar (May 14, 2011)

As you can tell by my avatar, I love the nineteenth century.  The History Channel, photography especially, books, etc.  (Yay steampunk.)
Speaking of books, I was wondering if anyone could suggest any good reads written in or set in Victorian England?  Besides the obvious, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Charles Dickens, etc.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 15, 2011)

If Twilight hasn't turned you off the whole supernatural genre, and if romance doesn't squick you, I'd recommend a recent series called the Parasol Protectorate by Gail Carriger. Supernatural romance mixed with some steampunk in an alternate Victorian England, written with a dry wit and lots of action. I'm on the third book right now; the first is called Soulless. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Lunar (May 15, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> If Twilight hasn't turned you off the whole supernatural genre, and if romance doesn't squick you, I'd recommend a recent series called the Parasol Protectorate by Gail Carriger. Supernatural romance mixed with some steampunk in an alternate Victorian England, written with a dry wit and lots of action. I'm on the third book right now; the first is called Soulless. It's a lot of fun.


 Oooh  :3  I'll look for it next time I go to the local library (ha), or finally get paid and go to Borders or something.


----------



## anero (May 15, 2011)

Temmeraire series is rather good.

Napoleanic Wars with dragon riders.


----------



## Ilayas (May 16, 2011)

The Gilbert and Sullivan musicals!  I'd recommend reading them as appose to listening to them (or at lest reading them first), the style of singing is really hard to understand and at the end of each act they like to do this thing were everyone signs something different AT THE SAME TIME.  That aside they are really funny you can tell they are a fore-runner to Monty Python. I'm a really big fan of Utopia, Limited and Iolanthe.  You can find free recordings of a lot of the plays online as well as the text of the plays them selves. Though it's not a bad idea to spend the extra money and pick up something with footnotes to explain a few of the more obscure jokes.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 16, 2011)

Lisa Kleypas is a romance novelist I like, most of her novels are set around 1850.


----------



## Lunar (May 16, 2011)

anero said:


> Temmeraire series is rather good.
> 
> Napoleanic Wars with dragon riders.


 Dragons~  OwO  *eyes twinkle*



Ilayas said:


> The Gilbert and Sullivan musicals!  I'd recommend reading them as appose to listening to them (or at lest reading them first), the style of singing is really hard to understand and at the end of each act they like to do this thing were everyone signs something different AT THE SAME TIME.  That aside they are really funny you can tell they are a fore-runner to Monty Python. I'm a really big fan of Utopia, Limited and Iolanthe.  You can find free recordings of a lot of the plays online as well as the text of the plays them selves. Though it's not a bad idea to spend the extra money and pick up something with footnotes to explain a few of the more obscure jokes.


 Are those just online, or can I find them at a bookstore or something?



sunandshadow said:


> Lisa Kleypas is a romance novelist I like, most of her novels are set around 1850.


Is it anything smutty?  x3


----------



## Ilayas (May 17, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Are those just online, or can I find them at a bookstore or something?



Both. You can find scrips online for free or you can buy them in a bookstore.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 17, 2011)

Does your state have a virtual library?

Mine did and you could type in what you wanted and it would pull up all the books with the tags you wanted and an excerpt from it as well as a summery. I would check into if your state has one, cause they are awesome.


----------

